# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Site Member Business: New services: translation, copy editing

## heavenlyboy34

PM me for rates if interested.  I translate from Russian>English and German>English.

----------


## Jeline

Anybody offering exchange language learning here? Kinda like a barter? Thanks.

----------

